# Purina Pro Grains for Pigeons



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi! 2 weeks ago I bought Purina Pro Grains for Pigeons at a farm/feed store in Maryland. My goal was to buy a bigger supply of pigeon food, so I wouldn't have to run out to the pet store every 10 minutes to feed my birds.
Pro Grains is a blend of red millet, popcorn and other grains. On the back of the bag it says to supplement vitamins, as some of the mix is not nutritionally 'rounded'. The price was ok, about $17 for a 50lb bag.

Has anyone else tried this brand?

I do mix in other grains that are enriched (Nutraseed) and add a vitamin powder.
My pigeons like the small grains, but ignore the popcorn as they weren't raised on it. Far so good.

Dovey's Mom


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have used it, and think it was fine for adult maintenance. I do like what I have now a bit better as it has alot of seeds and grains in it. its is lizzie mae feed and they have serveral different mixes to choose from, I was happy with it as it is very clean and fresh looking and the price was very good at 24.00 for 50lbs.. I order it through wild birds unlitmited. it comes from an omish mill, in Pa I do believe. for extra vitamins I put redcell for horses in their water a few times a week, I think they get more that way as the powderd vitamins need to stick to the seed for them to injest it, and usually need an oil to coat the seed with to make it stick.. I did not like using oil so just went with the vitamins for the water.


----------



## Rjcuraj (May 1, 2006)

*Purina Pigeon feed Pro -13*

Hello Dovey's Mom,
If you are paying $17.00 a bag that is great! I am paying $30.00 here in southern Virginia. Somebody is making money!

Have a good day!
Rick


----------

